# Toby Countersurfs Coffee Grounds and Creamer



## Oaklys Dad

LOL never heard of a golden that needed a coffee break.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

LOL what a bad boy.

Glad he didn't eat too much, caffeine can be lethal if too much is eaten.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Keep mommy on her toes Toby, good boy  Just don't go near that red bull stuff.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

BTW, Maggie Moo in our house says to Toby..... keep your paws off the creamer bud! LOL


----------



## Karen519

*Dallas Gold*

Dallas GOld

Don't want to scare you but I believe that Coffee Grounds can be poisionous.
Best to call poison hotline or emerg. vet and ask.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Karen519 said:


> Dallas GOld
> 
> Don't want to scare you but I believe that Coffee Grounds can be poisionous.
> Best to call poison hotline or emerg. vet and ask.


He's done this before with spent grounds--much more and he was fine. I'll keep an eye on him but I think at most he got a tbsp of grounds.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Wish I had the forethought to ship you a a fresh squirrel I finally caught in my attic today. I think Toby is hankering for some fresh squirrel meat :bowl::


----------



## Dallas Gold

GoldenCamper said:


> Wish I had the forethought to ship you a a fresh squirrel I finally caught in my attic today. I think Toby is hankering for some fresh squirrel meat :bowl::


ugh, no thanks! He prefers them sun-dried and run over a few times.:yuck: Poor you--squirrels can do a lot of damage to wiring in a house. My poor parents had one in the attic right after they bought their house--they didn't know about it until the power went out!


----------



## Dallas Gold

He's barking a lot now. I think I'll go feed him an extra bit of kibble moistened with water to kinda help the grounds out.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Your Toby reminds me so much on my Buddy, he would just kept stuff in his mouth and once when he was outside, he would start chewing on it. 
So Toby is a coffee lover, there are so many flavors in K-cups...


----------



## Sally's Mom

I'm glad Toby is doing well. I have had clients who have dogs who eat coffee grounds...mine go after coffee in the cup with cream and sugar..


----------



## GoldensGirl

For some reason I suspect that Toby is going to keep you hopping even more - and later - than usual tonight. 

Squirrels? We have had families of them eat through the fascia boards to get into the eaves of our house. We had the fascia boards replaced and paid extra to have metal sheeting installed over the places where the squirrels ate through the wood before. So far that has kept them out, but the little devils are still trying.:uhoh: I just wish they were where our fur-people could reach them!


----------



## Dallas Gold

He's a happy dog right now, and not overly agitated or anything. I gave him a sucralfate dose, then fed him his evening meal a little early, basically in water. I wanted him to drink a lot of water to sort of flush it out. I've been watching his respiration and looking at his gums and so far so good. I'm sort of miffed he did this because we are trying to keep his blood pressures down for the surgery recovery. I never thought he would go for an unused Kcup--I just replenished my K cup holder and had one extra--should have put it in the machine instead of putting it next to the machine. I just assumed there wasn't a smell--wrong. He's gotten spent grounds from the trash before and he's also grabbed and eaten a random bean or two before I could pick them up off the floor (I was clumsy). I'm glad he thought to get the creamer too... he's not lactose intolerant...yet. I went outside and turned the dirt where he was chomping down on the K cup, just in case he decided to go back and eat any on the ground. 

His worst kitchen indiscretion was stealing an unopened can of honey roasted almonds with some kitchen sheers , opening the foil top of the can with his teeth and eating all of the almonds in a minute while I was dressing for a funeral in the next room. I guess he took the scissors just in case he needed them to open the can.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Dallas Gold said:


> ugh, no thanks! He prefers them sun-dried and run over a few times.:yuck: Poor you--squirrels can do a lot of damage to wiring in a house. My poor parents had one in the attic right after they bought their house--they didn't know about it until the power went out!


 You sure?  I was worried about the chewing wires thing creating a fire hazard myself :uhoh:. 

I sealed up the hole I found were he got in and let the little tree rat go free. Never showed him to Fiona, didn't want to be a tease.


----------



## Dallas Gold

GoldenCamper said:


> You sure?  I was worried about the chewing wires thing creating a fire hazard myself :uhoh:.
> 
> I sealed up the hole I found were he got in and let the little tree rat go free. Never showed him to Fiona, didn't want to be a tease.


aaah, free the Tree Kitty!!  Although I imagine in Toby's mind fresh tree kitty, coffee grinds and Maggie Moo creamer is the perfect meal! :uhoh:


----------



## GoldenCamper

GoldensGirl said:


> Squirrels? We have had families of them eat through the fascia boards to get into the eaves of our house. We had the fascia boards replaced and paid extra to have metal sheeting installed over the places where the squirrels ate through the wood before.


That is just what I did myself. repaired the wood and covered with metal. Poor little tree rats will just have to live in the woods or I will make a hat out of them. I will make squirrel stew for Fiona too if they persist although she would prefer the chase.


----------



## Dallas Gold

GoldenCamper said:


> That is just what I did myself. repaired the wood and covered with metal. Poor little tree rats will just have to live in the woods or I will make a hat out of them. I will make squirrel stew for Fiona too if they persist although she would prefer the chase.


We have a Toby tormentor that loves to hang out in one of our front oak trees.....and another one that loves to torment him in the backyard--hanging out in our cedar elm. Poor Toby. That front yard squirrel will actually come up to our storm door and taunt Toby up close and personal when we open up our front door for Toby's viewing pleasure.


----------



## hubbub

Sally's Mom said:


> I have had clients who have dogs who eat coffee grounds...mine go after coffee in the cup with cream and sugar..


Hannah has vices too....tea, coffee, cigarette filters, and any alcoholic beverage. :doh: We make a lot of stops while walking to visit with neighbors (not the most efficient use of exercise time, but she LOVES it) and I have to remember to watch where they set their cups down!



GoldenCamper said:


> I will make squirrel stew for Fiona too if they persist although she would prefer the chase.


This reminded me of "frontier day" at school when I was a kid....someone brought squirrel stew. I thought it was a joke and was so sad when I found out it was true. 



Dallas Gold said:


> We have a Toby tormentor that loves to hang out in one of our front oak trees.....and another one that loves to torment him in the backyard--hanging out in our cedar elm. Poor Toby. That front yard squirrel will actually come up to our storm door and taunt Toby up close and personal when we open up our front door for Toby's viewing pleasure.


We had a young squirrel a few years ago that came to the front door and looked in every morning. Hannah would lay so still and quiet at the door waiting on it. It would come up and put it's front feet on the door and look in....then head on it's way.  

I hope everything comes out ok :crossfing


----------



## Dallas Gold

> We had a young squirrel a few years ago that came to the front door and looked in every morning. Hannah would lay so still and quiet at the door waiting on it. It would come up and put it's front feet on the door and look in....then head on it's way.


I think squirrels are much smarter than we humans give them credit for. Right after 9/11 we put some small US flags on a stick in our planters outside our front door. They went missing about a month later. I could not imagine why anyone would steal them, since they were not expensive and there were some bigger and better flags flying in the neighborhood--I mean everyone was flying a flag then. About a year later my next door neighbor calls me and tells me her tree trimmers found something of mine--our flags were appropriated by the squirrels and used for a squirrel's nest in one of her trees! Those squirrels took BOTH of the flags! We decided to let the trimmers take care of proper disposal of the flags. I guess we have some patriotic squirrels in my neighborhood.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Dallas Gold said:


> aaah, free the Tree Kitty!!


I did free him after a my special Halloween orange paint job I did on his tail. Some may think it mean painting but there is no harm. It is how us country folk keep track of the little buggers  lots of the old timers have done it many times. Plenty of funny looking squirrels around here, lol.










I will see him again in the yard, no doubt about it. I have captured squirrels before eating my garden,(the blue squirrel) released him miles away on the other side of a highway and he was back munching on my tomatoes in 3 days. I gave up the garden, he lived. I have a friend that had to drive over the cape cod canal to release the little white, purple and pink polka dotted tree rats with success. I however am not up for a half hour drive.

Please don't make me Google squirrel stew little friend, I will do it.

I have nothing against these little critters. I used to feed them from our deck by hand when I was a wee lad. I love nature. Just don't come in my house unless you pay rent with a security deposit for damages my little friends .


----------



## fostermom

How's he doing now? I wonder if he'll pace all night long! LOL


----------



## Dallas Gold

GoldenCamper said:


> I did free him after a my special Halloween orange paint job I did on his tail. Some may think it mean painting but there is no harm. It is how us country folk keep track of the little buggers  lots of the old timers have done it many times. Plenty of funny looking squirrels around here, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will see him again in the yard, no doubt about it. I have captured squirrels before eating my garden,(the blue squirrel) released him miles away on the other side of a highway and he was back munching on my tomatoes in 3 days. I gave up the garden, he lived. I have a friend that had to drive over the cape cod canal to release the little white, purple and pink polka dotted tree rats with success. I however am not up for a half hour drive.
> 
> Please don't make me Google squirrel stew little friend, I will do it.
> 
> I have nothing against these little critters. I used to feed them from our deck by hand when I was a wee lad. I love nature. Just don't come in my house unless you pay rent with a security deposit for damages my little friends .


You are too funny!! A Halloween squirrel. Funny how they migrate back to you too! I hear you on squirrels! If I ever see one with an orange paint job I'll let you know--that would be a LONG migration! 

It's funny but since dogs hubby and I are more attuned to squirrels. Hubby now takes photos of squirrels he encounters on layovers. He found a comical one in Mexico City and got a photo....I'll find it tomorrow and post.


----------



## lgnutah

That is hilarious that he got some creamer to go with his coffee! I guess our dogs are paying closer attention than we realize.
PS Brooks loves coffee too. The first time I realized he had drunk my unattended cup of coffee I gave him hydrogen peroxide as it was a full cup. The second time, a full hour had passed before I realized it had been drunk by him (but wasn't a full cup) so I figured it had already passed out of his stomach so I didn't do anything.
I wonder how much it takes to cause a problem?


----------



## Dallas Gold

fostermom said:


> How's he doing now? I wonder if he'll pace all night long! LOL


Toby went to sleep on time and slept like a baby! I was surprised. I "made" him go outside right before bed and once he realized I wasn't going to go to bed until he did his thing, he did go and that probably kept us from getting up in the middle of the night. I definitely will keep the K cups out of Toby's greedy paws in the future though!


----------



## Dallas Gold

lgnutah said:


> That is hilarious that he got some creamer to go with his coffee! I guess our dogs are paying closer attention than we realize.
> PS Brooks loves coffee too. The first time I realized he had drunk my unattended cup of coffee I gave him hydrogen peroxide as it was a full cup. The second time, a full hour had passed before I realized it had been drunk by him (but wasn't a full cup) so I figured it had already passed out of his stomach so I didn't do anything.
> I wonder how much it takes to cause a problem?


Wow, who knew so many of our dogs were coffee drinkers/eaters? I'm not sure exactly how much would send me into full panic mode but with the bigger dogs I think we can get by with them ingesting a little more than a toy poodle or small dog. I'd also think brewed coffee, in addition to a better taste, would be safer than grounds. Spent grounds would probably be better than the pure stuff Toby inhaled. The particular k-cup he took was a lighter roast blend and while I'm not positive I'd think that might mean less caffeine? Coffee beans would probably be the worst if that theory is correct. Just in case his digestive system is traumatized I'll be giving him a sucralfate pill for another 24 hours or so.


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> I'm not sure exactly how much would send me into full panic mode but with the bigger dogs I think we can get by with them ingesting a little more than a toy poodle or small dog.


Glad Toby seems no worse for wear....hopefully your heart has settled too! 

I totally forgot about my friend's toy poodle...she likes coffee too, but she LOVES chocolate and goes bananas searching for it. They've got baby rip-tie style closures on all the cabinets in their kitchen. She figured out that opening bottom cabinets gave her climbing space (but with them locked she still manages to get to the counter) to get to the counter/top cabinets in her never ending search for chocolate. :no: They rarely have anything chocolate at home now because of it - but they do have plenty of hydrogen peroxide on hand.

I guess our furbabies are like us - we all have our vices


----------



## hubbub

GoldenCamper said:


> I did free him after a my special Halloween orange paint job I did on his tail. Some may think it mean painting but there is no harm. It is how us country folk keep track of the little buggers  lots of the old timers have done it many times. Plenty of funny looking squirrels around here, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will see him again in the yard, no doubt about it. I have captured squirrels before eating my garden,(the blue squirrel) released him miles away on the other side of a highway and he was back munching on my tomatoes in 3 days. I gave up the garden, he lived. I have a friend that had to drive over the cape cod canal to release the little white, purple and pink polka dotted tree rats with success. I however am not up for a half hour drive.
> 
> Please don't make me Google squirrel stew little friend, I will do it.
> 
> I have nothing against these little critters. I used to feed them from our deck by hand when I was a wee lad. I love nature. Just don't come in my house unless you pay rent with a security deposit for damages my little friends .


I have to share this painting idea with a friend! He is convinced it's the same squirrel that keeps coming back into the attic through newly chewed holes - this way he'd know for sure!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Awwww, sweet Toby?? Cabin fever and tricks here too! Yesterday I was sitting on the love seat eating my tuna salad, watching the game. She always sits on the floor right by me, waiting for the bowl. All of a sudden, very gracefully in one soft movement, she was ON the cushion next to me. :doh: 

I hope The Tobster gives you a bit of a day off today, but I don't think he will. :curtain:


----------



## WLR

Piper countersurfed an entire container of eggnog a couple years ago. 
Looked like latex paint all over the rug. Posted a picture too.
Also got a container of oatmeal, punchtured the top and proceded to leave a trail of oatmeal from one side of the house to the other.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The adventures of Toby continues-he's such a character!


----------



## Dallas Gold

WLR said:


> Piper countersurfed an entire container of eggnog a couple years ago.
> Looked like latex paint all over the rug. Posted a picture too.
> Also got a container of oatmeal, punchtured the top and proceded to leave a trail of oatmeal from one side of the house to the other.


Toby's gotten an empty (he thought it was full) container of oatmeal before and he also appropriated some peanut butter too--caught him in the back eating it--he didn't feel so well afterwards either. He's gotten hubby's Oreo cookies, hubby's Nestle Quik powder and some random things. Our Barkley ate all but one bite of a half pizza hubby left on the counter and half a pan of brownies (he left a bite) hubby also left out on the counter. There is a common denominator here (hubby leaving things out), but the Keurig kcup and creamer--that was all me. :doh::doh:

Here is Toby, about 3 years old, enjoying his "fiber"









Here he is enjoying his Peanut Butter..... a little later we switched to an all natural kind because I discovered the stuff sold in grocery stores adds hydrogenated oils, sugar and salt--things he doesn't need. Notice the peanut butter nose...oh, and Barkley alerted us to the fact Toby did this by meeting us in the garage and barking like crazy at us as we got out of the car. He was a little tattle-tale, but thank goodness because we were able to get it from Toby before he ate more.










We've come home to avocados and tomatoes on the floor--they were taken and then deemed unsuitable for eating.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

He is sooo cute. And don't even let me start on our adventures. Like you say there were some stuff on me to blame but mostly on another family members. We phoned the vet couple times but we were lucky Buddy never had any problems. Now those are sweet memories your sweet boy Toby brings back to me. They bring me to tears, but it feels good to remember. Thank you Toby.


----------



## hotel4dogs

oh no....what's next for him


----------



## GoldensGirl

What a character Toby is! I read your posts and take lessons in managing his creative energy, remembering how much alike your Toby and my Sunny are. :uhoh::doh:

Sunny has an inexplicable passion for paper towels and Kleenex, loving to shred and eat them, no matter what they have been used for. :yuck: She's very observant and knows where we are most likely to drop them, and she's very, very fast at grabbing them and running away with her treasures. 

I guess we should count our blessings that it's paper products she's going after and not something far more dangerous!

I hope that Toby gives you a little peace today, but I'm not optimistic about that. :curtain::crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> oh no....what's next for him


I'm afraid to find out. He must be feeling better because his mischievous behavior is back.


----------



## Dallas Gold

GoldensGirl said:


> What a character Toby is! I read your posts and take lessons in managing his creative energy, remembering how much alike your Toby and my Sunny are. :uhoh::doh:
> 
> Sunny has an inexplicable passion for paper towels and Kleenex, loving to shred and eat them, no matter what they have been used for. :yuck: She's very observant and knows where we are most likely to drop them, and she's very, very fast at grabbing them and running away with her treasures.
> 
> I guess we should count our blessings that it's paper products she's going after and not something far more dangerous!
> 
> I hope that Toby gives you a little peace today, but I'm not optimistic about that. :curtain::crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


One of my favorite Barkley memories during his hemangiosarcoma fight happened right after his first chemo session. We were worried about how he was reacting to it and hoping he wasn't feeling bad or going to be sick. We were all living in the family room because our master bedroom/bathroom was under construction (insurance claim due to a shower pan leak). Out of the corner of my eye I spotted Barkley quietly walk over to an end table where I keep a box of Kleenex, look over in my direction, then take a kleenex out of it with his mouth. He shredded it and looked so happy with himself. I was grinning and laughing because he told me that he was doing just fine!

Toby's favorite non-edible item to "show" me is usually a sock the hubby leaves out, or a plastic bottle of green tea husband puts in the trash.


----------



## lgnutah

Does anyone keep tubs of empty containers for recycling in their garage like we do? The garage is usually kept closed but once in a while Brooks thinks he has hit the jackpot as he takes the empty cat food cans out back and licks all the residue off. 
BTW, does anyone know if persimmons and pecans are OK for dogs to eat? They are all over the ground now and Brooks likes to eat them.


----------



## Dallas Gold

lgnutah said:


> Does anyone keep tubs of empty containers for recycling in their garage like we do? The garage is usually kept closed but once in a while Brooks thinks he has hit the jackpot as he takes the empty cat food cans out back and licks all the residue off.
> BTW, does anyone know if persimmons and pecans are OK for dogs to eat? They are all over the ground now and Brooks likes to eat them.


Persimmons are on the do not eat list for dogs: Foods You Should Not Feed Your Dog


> _Seeds can cause intestinal obstruction and enteritis_


For pecans, check this out: Nuts Dangers to Dogs


> _Pecans also contain the toxin juglone that can cause laminitis in horses. Feeding dogs pecans can cause gastric intestinal upset or an obstruction.
> 
> Like walnuts, moldy pecans can contain tremorgenic mycotoxins which can cause seizures or neurological symptoms._


I found out almonds and Toby do not agree with one another.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Just seeing this today...Glad that Toby is o.k. after his little coffee episode. Cute story on the squirrels, Steve. Like that orange tail...


----------



## hubbub

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I wish you met my Buddy. He was the most wonderful boy, one and only, for me never gonna be another like him. Tears are rolling down, I miss my Buddy so much.


I feel your love for Buddy in every post. I have such respect that you honor him by faithfully lighting candles and chiming in on posts with information and good wishes. I don't know if I could do the same. Thank you.


----------



## Dallas Gold

While there will never be another Buddy, when you are ready for another golden furball in your life I think you will find parts of Buddy showing up in your new pup. It's happened to us--I'm seeing my heart boy Beau in Toby now--from the way he goes out to bake in the sun, the way he nudges me with his paws. Toby will never ever be just like Beau--not in a million years, but there are some commonalities between them. I also see my heart boy Barkley (they are all heart boys in their own special ways) in Toby too--his new found fondness for howling, the way he uses his nose to nudge my hand and the way he tries to steer the directions of our walks. Plus he's getting more curly fur, just like both of my Bridge Boys. :smooch:


----------



## GoldenCamper

Two days after the release of Mr. orange tail he declared war. I opened the window shade one morning to see him and 5 of his terrorist friends munching on the maple tree seeds laughing at us. Two of them ran up a tree and started humping away, not a care in the world. They have not gotten in, but in the meantime I heard another one in the attic. It must have been trapped up there after I fixed the holes. Took a while but got it this morning. It looked to be in fantastic health after eating all those Reeses peanut butter cups I so lovingly placed out for it  It is now a white/albino squirrel. If another is hiding up there I think I shall purchase some florescent green paint. It would be quite decorative I think , the white really just didn't do it for me 

My friend thinks I should start making a color chart to keep track of them, hope it does not get that out of hand. I am sure I will see Pumpkin and snowball again. Just not in the attic I hope.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Steve, you are about to get a Rainbow Coalition of Squirrels at your place! That's so funny. You know if you give them names they're yours!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Dallas Gold said:


> Steve, you are about to get a Rainbow Coalition of Squirrels at your place!


Oh god no, not hippie squirrels! Hope they don't start pitching tents, they will never go away


----------



## Dallas Gold

GoldenCamper said:


> Oh god no, not hippie squirrels! Hope they don't start pitching tents, they will never go away


Ha, a local chapter of Occupy Golden Camper's attic and yard! 
Note: I did not intend this as a political statement in any way, just my lame attempt at humor.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Dallas Gold said:


> Ha, a local chapter of Occupy Golden Camper's attic and yard!
> Note: I did not intend this as a political statement in any way, just my lame attempt at humor.


I think it's a pretty good one myself. 

I was wondering if you and Toby are still having morning coffee together these days or has he been cut off?


----------



## Dallas Gold

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I think it's a pretty good one myself.
> 
> I was wondering if you and Toby are still having morning coffee together these days or has he been cut off?


He is most definitely going cold turkey on the coffee consumption, but he hangs out right next to the coffee machine. Maybe that's why he's not real energetic today (my little Energizer bunny lost his mojo ). His little escapade forced me to remember to put the grinds in the (elevated) trash can and keep the Maggie Moos out of sight!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Dallas Gold said:


> He is most definitely going cold turkey on the coffee consumption, but he hangs out right next to the coffee machine. Maybe that's why he's not real energetic today (my little Energizer bunny lost his mojo ). His little escapade forced me to remember to put the grinds in the (elevated) trash can and keep the Maggie Moos out of sight!


Maybe he's trying to soak up as much of the coffee aroma as he can since he's going Cold Turkey.

Your Toby is one very special boy, never a dull moment with him. He keeps life interesting for you.


----------



## Dallas Gold

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Maybe he's trying to soak up as much of the coffee aroma as he can since he's going Cold Turkey.
> 
> Your Toby is one very special boy, never a dull moment with him. He keeps life interesting for you.


and he supports the economy: my hairdresser (by covering the gray hairs Toby causes), our local veterinary clinic, the coffee manufacturers, etc. Love him, love him love him. :smooch::smooch:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Dallas Gold said:


> and he supports the economy: my hairdresser (by covering the gray hairs Toby causes), our local veterinary clinic, the coffee manufacturers, etc. Love him, love him love him. :smooch::smooch:


Gotta love that boy Toby, it's great he's helping out so many businesses in this tough economy!


----------

